# hes in a bag in my tank



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

hes in a bag in a rubbermaid box in my tank now i just added a cup of tank water to the bag that hes in i will continue to do that every 15 mins for an hour then ill put him into the tank hows that sound to you guys???


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i wouldnt say an hour i only do that for half an hour every ten mins but to each their own


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

and he is TOTALLY ON HIS SIDE is that normal for a shipped fish???
PLEASE SAY YES i mean he is laying on his side completely


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, my piranhas always lay on their side even when I slowly acclimate them. Not sure why, but they do. I think it also may be a way of 'playing dead' since my reds do it just when transporting them and such.

Yes, using the cup will be fine as long as you do it in small increments.
~Taylor~


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

so hes still alive though right? apparently if his eyes are still red hes alive is that true?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wow, you killed him already?


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

please dont say sh*t like that im already on the edge here because ive never done this before


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

hes not dead just really stressed out from a long trip


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> hes not dead just really stressed out from a long trip


i like your avatar.
ya hell be fine in a couple of hours


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

my reds dide the same thing when i first put them in my tank for about an hour so its cool dude they just laid there and never even moved for an hour


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

I really hope hes ok thank you for the reassurance


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

badman said:


> I really hope hes ok thank you for the reassurance


crying wont make anything better thats for sure


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

thank you joey'd


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

joey said:


> hes not dead just really stressed out from a long trip


i like your avatar.
ya hell be fine in a couple of hours
[/quote]

lol thanks ..\

good luck man cant wait to see the pics of the mean bugger


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

badman said:


> I really hope hes ok thank you for the reassurance


YOOOO Kevin whats up buddy hey those 4 red bellys that you gave me are doing just fine.
Hows your big Monster I want to see him show me pics I should have came to your house today instead of yesterday so that I could have seen your BIG RHOM IN PERSON hows it doing in your 130 gallon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

badman said:


> I really hope hes ok thank you for the reassurance


Yeah man you will be just fine-Thats perfectly normal for an acclimating fish-Congrats on your new fish sir!!!!Like stated when ready we all would like to see some pics :nod:


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

obviously but if he doesnt make it i think ill SNAP!!!! i really mean ill SNAP i did everything i could took all the advice from p-fury so if it still dies then i dont know what happened...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

it is likely sedated depending on who shipped it to you.

you should have run a drip line into the bag with a piece of airline hose just get a syphon going and let it drip into the bag with the fish

congrats and post some pics soon

check for any ammonia burns and if there are some add some salt to the tank and raise the temp to about 85


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

i havent taken him out of the rubbermaid container yet but when i do i will let you know what he looks like but i dont want to have too much light on him ya know so about pics will a flash or two be ok or will it totally freak him out?

and what do ammonia burns look like anyway plus i got him from Cichlid City in BC one of our sponsors and yes he is sedated


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

badman said:


> obviously but if he doesnt make it i think ill SNAP!!!! i really mean ill SNAP i did everything i could took all the advice from p-fury so if it still dies then i dont know what happened...


No he wont die 
but if you see him go bellie up put your hand in there and shake him up so he wont die I had many P's belly up and I kept my hand in the tank a I kept on shaking my p's to bring it back to life and it worked with more than 3 P's that this happened to and other chiclids I had. Because I of the cold water.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

63galaxie said:


> obviously but if he doesnt make it i think ill SNAP!!!! i really mean ill SNAP i did everything i could took all the advice from p-fury so if it still dies then i dont know what happened...


No he wont die 
but if you see him go bellie up put your hand in there and shake him up so he wont die I had many P's belly up and I kept my hand in the tank a I kept on shaking my p to bring it back to life and it work with more than 3 P's that this happened to and other chiclids I had. Because I of the cold water.
[/quote]
WUDDUP RUI??? how are my babies doing???


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ammonia burns look like white cloudy stuff on the body. the fish is likely on its side because it is sedated. i hope you get him out of the rubbermaid before the sedation wares off lol

and i dont think the flash will bother him for a couple pics.......... or just take the flash off and try a couple

Dan


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

badman said:


> obviously but if he doesnt make it i think ill SNAP!!!! i really mean ill SNAP i did everything i could took all the advice from p-fury so if it still dies then i dont know what happened...


No he wont die 
but if you see him go bellie up put your hand in there and shake him up so he wont die I had many P's belly up and I kept my hand in the tank a I kept on shaking my p to bring it back to life and it work with more than 3 P's that this happened to and other chiclids I had. Because I of the cold water.
[/quote]
WUDDUP RUI??? how are my babies doing???
[/quote]
WUDDUP KEVIN!!!! Your 4 babies are doing fine 
How your MONSTER


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

almost ready to drop him in to the tank i just added some more tank water to his rubber maid one more time and im going for it! IM SO GLAD THAT THEY MADE IT FINE!







and i will post pics after i think its safe when hes in he tank...


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

badman said:


> almost ready to drop him in to the tank i just added some more tank water to his rubber maid one more time and im going for it! IM SO GLAD THAT THEY MADE IT FINE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO COME AND SEE IT to bad you live 1 1/2 away


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

especially when your driving with an expired license rofl


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

heres the box i got with him in it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

badman said:


> heres the box i got with him in it


i see no box????


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

good luck my brother







i wish you all the luck with your newly aquired beast . don't sweat it in a couple of days you will be posting pics ,and telling stories about the fish and the tank called inpending doom


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

like that name eh? lol







i dunno im sure hes going to be a feisty little monster







sorry added the pic now look


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey kevin you just gave your # away LOL :rasp:

Is he in the tank already and swiming IF YES TAKE A PIC PLZZZZZZZzzzz I want to see


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

We only get to see the box...your such a tease


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

with a reverse phone number i can have your address and then come take your new fishy









the suspense is killing me man


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

HES IN THE TANK!!!!!







and ummmmmm he seems to be drunk







ill post pics in a few mins


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

haha i want pics now


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

he is sitting upright and he is breathing but he is still kind of leaning how long does it take roughly till he starts to swim around???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You didnt dump the shipping water in your tank did you?

Really...you should have placed him in a bucket with the shipping water and then did water changes with your tank water to slowley acclimate him...either with the drip method dan suggested....or just doing some 25% water changes every 10 minutes or so until the temp is around the same...and then remove him from the bucket and place him in the tank.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

badman said:


> he is sitting upright and he is breathing but he is still kind of leaning how long does it take roughly till he starts to swim around???


took mine about 5 min and my cribes took about 30 min but they all came around i hope you didnt put the transport water in the tank with him


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

no i kept adding tank water into the rubbermaid and then i took him out of that and put him into the tank he is now swimming around a little but still looks like hes trying to get used to his body again!







but i dont really totally want to use the flash on him till the drugs totally wear off ya know!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

badman said:


> no i kept adding tank water into the rubbermaid and then i took him out of that and put him into the tank he is now swimming around a little but still looks like hes trying to get used to his body again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok good hes gunna go up for air soon when he comes around :nod: pretty funny to watch them bump into things :laugh:


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

pics bro we need pics


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

badman said:


> he is sitting upright and he is breathing but he is still kind of leaning how long does it take roughly till he starts to swim around???


He will start swimming around when you take his picture







just playing with you...get em up when you can


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

bob351 said:


> no i kept adding tank water into the rubbermaid and then i took him out of that and put him into the tank he is now swimming around a little but still looks like hes trying to get used to his body again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok good hes gunna go up for air soon when he comes around :nod: pretty funny to watch them bump into things :laugh:
[/quote]
YAHHHHHH HES ALL DRUGED OUT HAHAHAHAA


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

hes haning out in the little vine like sanctuary hes breathing but not moving around too much yet ill give him time to adjust


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

what is your temp at jus wondering and if anyone noes what should it be at since he is on drugs for the plane ride


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

i moved bumped the temp to 83 thats what its at now and when i put him in thats what it was at and he was drugged for the shipment btw :rasp: i think ill take some pics tomorrow


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

any ammonia burns?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

badman said:


> i moved bumped the temp to 83 thats what its at now and when i put him in thats what it was at and he was drugged for the shipment btw :rasp: i think ill take some pics tomorrow


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

badman said:


> i moved bumped the temp to 83 thats what its at now and when i put him in thats what it was at and he was drugged for the shipment btw :rasp: i think ill take some pics tomorrow


I am not in a rush to see pics yet but everyone here is. So Kevin why don't you post that video of him eatin that you showed me yesterday on your computer for now so ppl could see it swin around


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> any ammonia burns?


HE IS FLAWLESS! as far as i can see ill check him out more tomorrow and keep you posted and most likely with pictures!







thanks for your help everyone!!!






























here check this out this is my little beast at the store in BC! HES A MONSTER and a pig









http://www.cichlidcityaquariums.ca/movies/movie00604.mpg


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!



63galaxie said:


> NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


Yo I was just wondering if you could mate a black rhom with a diamond rhom does anyone no if this could happen

Yo kevin does he still have that chimple


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow great looking fish!! i love how he mowed down that food


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

badman said:


> any ammonia burns?


HE IS FLAWLESS! as far as i can see ill check him out more tomorrow and keep you posted and most likely with pictures!







thanks for your help everyone!!!






























here check this out this is my little beast at the store in BC! HES A MONSTER and a pig









http://www.cichlidcityaquariums.ca/movies/movie00604.mpg
[/quote]

OMFG NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

nice grab huh? i love him hes starting to swim against the current hes being a little more active i pushed him out of his cave and now hes moving good :nod: and thank you on the compliment wait till i get the lights in the tank going and a feeding time ill tape it and post it eventually







AND NO CHIMPLE!!!!!!







BTW


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

snap some shots :laugh:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah take a pic, he will be fine dont worry


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

Pics Now!!!!


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

neighbour took the cam back have to do it tomorrow!!!







thats what makes me sad but ill try to take some with my phone its a 2 mega pixle


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

Pics Now!!!!

Pics Now!!!

Pics Now!!!

Pics Now!!!

Pics Now!!!

Pics Now!!!!

Pics Now!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Im really looking foward in seeing some pics


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

im sending pics from my phone to my email ill see if i can post them but if not it will have to wait till tomorrow







thats the best i can do at this time sorry guys


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow lol we all want pics but he will do it when he can lol..... nice rhom man crazy ass fish.


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> Im really looking foward in seeing some pics :nod:


your phone will do! you showed me pics yesterday on your phone and they look fine Cmon 1 PIC PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Kevin by the way, that One crazy ass red belly(6") you gave me out of the four he is mean, I tried putting that PERAL WHITE RED Belly 3 1/2" I have in that tank and he chases him around the tank> [email protected]#Kin mean ass bastard I LOVE HIM HE is taking over the tank


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

badman said:


> any ammonia burns?


HE IS FLAWLESS! as far as i can see ill check him out more tomorrow and keep you posted and most likely with pictures!







thanks for your help everyone!!!






























here check this out this is my little beast at the store in BC! HES A MONSTER and a pig









http://www.cichlidcityaquariums.ca/movies/movie00604.mpg
[/quote]








HE is a greedy little bastard! LOL!


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

I SEEN IT FIRST HE SENT ME THE PIC lol
crazy red eyes


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

as for that red i gave you i know hes always been like that even though he is bling in one eye and missing a fin HE IS THE KING OF HIS DOMAIN!!







i raised them all well







make sure you take care of them dude!!!


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

badman said:


> as for that red i gave you i know hes always been like that even though he is bling in one eye and missing a fin HE IS THE KING OF HIS DOMAIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I WILL TAKE CARE OF YOUR BABIES LOL 
I TAKE BETTER CARE OF MY FISH THEN I DO FOR MYSELF LOL


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

see now thats just fuckin HILAIRIOUS dude







and cool i know they are in good hands CHECK OUT THE NEW POST OF MY LITTLE MONSTER!!! i know they are in the wrong forum but i couldnt help myself


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

badman said:


> You didnt dump the shipping water in your tank did you?
> 
> Really...you should have placed him in a bucket with the shipping water and then did water changes with your tank water to slowley acclimate him...either with the drip method dan suggested....or just doing some 25% water changes every 10 minutes or so until the temp is around the same...and then remove him from the bucket and place him in the tank.










GG your priceless, you always seem to come in after the fact and add the 2 cents, where were you before


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joey said:


> You didnt dump the shipping water in your tank did you?
> 
> Really...you should have placed him in a bucket with the shipping water and then did water changes with your tank water to slowley acclimate him...either with the drip method dan suggested....or just doing some 25% water changes every 10 minutes or so until the temp is around the same...and then remove him from the bucket and place him in the tank.










GG your priceless, you always seem to come in after the fact and add the 2 cents, where were you before
[/quote]

Chances are GG was lost in the 10,000 other threads the kid has made about this one fish.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> You didnt dump the shipping water in your tank did you?
> 
> Really...you should have placed him in a bucket with the shipping water and then did water changes with your tank water to slowley acclimate him...either with the drip method dan suggested....or just doing some 25% water changes every 10 minutes or so until the temp is around the same...and then remove him from the bucket and place him in the tank.










GG your priceless, you always seem to come in after the fact and add the 2 cents, where were you before
[/quote]

Chances are GG was lost in the 10,000 other threads the kid has made about this one fish.
[/quote]

haha true true


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Vinny19 said:


> You didnt dump the shipping water in your tank did you?
> 
> Really...you should have placed him in a bucket with the shipping water and then did water changes with your tank water to slowley acclimate him...either with the drip method dan suggested....or just doing some 25% water changes every 10 minutes or so until the temp is around the same...and then remove him from the bucket and place him in the tank.










GG your priceless, you always seem to come in after the fact and add the 2 cents, where were you before
[/quote]

Chances are GG was lost in the 10,000 other threads the kid has made about this one fish.
[/quote]

haha true true
[/quote]
im still


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

dude, now worries, he will be fine! my rgom was totally upside down for a little bit and he lived, just give him a couple hours or even a day.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

any updates?


----------

